
Online planning poker tool: Pokrex – The easiest way to planning poker - hlcfan
https://pokrex.com
======
hlcfan
Simplicity and efficiency are at the heart of everything I do at Pokrex. It
utilizes clean UI and intuitive interactions to make it make estimating
easier. The original thought of building up this tool, is because the network
environment in China sucks, most of the tools we were using ain't working
smoothly. Then I started to create one to focus on usability and holistic user
experience.

